# Curious - why not much discussion of Fiyta?



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I "discovered" Fiyta watches while attending the Hong Kong show, and even spent some time talking with one of the guys at their booth. I was impressed with their designs overall, and what I could see of their quality.

What I liked about them was that they were generally sporty designs, and thoroughly modern, yet not seemingly making any attempt to mimic the style of any other brands. They seemed unabashedly "Chinese", but not of the dressy/vintagey style which gets a lot of attention here.

Similar to Jiusko (but with a better style, IMO), I'm curious why brands like this don't seem to be discussed much here, and if there are other worthy brands which we are overlooking, brands which are truly Chinese, and of very good quality, original designs, etc? I know there has been some discussion, but it doesn't seem there's been as much as has been devoted to $10 eBay brands or the VCM's.

Horrible cell phone pics from the show (I wasn't hung over, but my phone was clearly still banged up from the night before):



















Something something tapatalk...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I've never had the money for one when I was near one ;-) The space watch is a classic.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

You raise a good point. As I understand it, Fiyta is China's top-selling domestic brand. They've made two official watches for the space program (and several souvenir models to complement them), a watch for the airforce and at least one for the Chinese Olympic swimming team. So why no discussion?

I'd guess one reason is their almost total lack of profile outside of China (apart from the space watches). Another reason is that when they made the Spacemaster, it was one of their first mechanical models, and this is a forum for mechanical watches. Since then they have greatly expanded their use of simple Japanese automatics and exotic Chinese mech movements. The bad news for the impoverished members of this forum is that (as Ron alluded) their watches that use Chinese mechanical movements tend to be very pricey.

The Spacemaster is definitely a classic. One of very few watches that have been designed for use in space and actually used in space (Omega X-33 and Verny Khod Kosmonavigator being the only others that come to mind). And so far as I'm aware it is the _only_ watch designed specifically for EVA missions that has been used for that purpose.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Also I'd like to mention one more model - "Dakar Rally China motorcycle Team"










Here's the review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-new-fiyta-watch-1048886.html

Really nice watch 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Right...you guys raise some good points. I knew they used some Japanese movements, but hadn't really thought about the cost of their watches with the Chinese movements. Their space chronos are nose-bleed high.

Tis a shame. They could have just as easily used some Chinese movements in their three-handers, and we might be talking about them a lot.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Men's FIYTA Watches | Official FIYTA Stockist - WATCH SHOP.com™

Some look pretty good, and not too pricey either, Hmmm.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Men's FIYTA Watches | Official FIYTA Stockist - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢
> 
> Some look pretty good, and not too pricey either, Hmmm.....


Yeah, but you dig deeper...everything "affordable"/"reasonable" on that page is either quartz (probably Japanese) or Japanese mechanical. The mechanical chronos are the Shanghai version of the Asian 7750 (3LZ), but those prices take me to pucker factor five.

Aside from the mechanical chronos, the two pieces I posted above were the most interesting to me. The Extreme Automatic Roadster had a honey-comb dial, partially skeletonized, and a perimeter which looks like drilled disk brakes.

The other piece (I forget the name) I posted was even more innovative. They used an SLR camera as inspiration for a new spin on the "disks instead of hands to display the time" theme. The watch actually comes with interchangeable "bezels", one of which looks like a camera's lens cover. In fact, the guy told us an SLR lens cover would fit onto the watch, giving Japanese tourists a handy solution for a common problem while traveling.

Okay, I made the Japanese tourist thing up, but he did tell us the watch could accommodate an SLR lens cap.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fine Watches of China | Quality Mens & Ladies Watches

This site advert keeps on comming up on wus. Not much choice but the vids. and catalogue links are worth a look.

The Watchshop link says chinese auto. movements on a few of the more normal looking pieces, Shanghai 3000 series look-a-likes (?)

Not sure whether the carbon fibre diver has a Z2


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Fine Watches of China | Quality Mens & Ladies Watches
> 
> This site advert keeps on comming up on wus. Not much choice but the vids. and catalogue links are worth a look.
> 
> ...


On which models does it say that (no argument here, I'm just on my phone, and hate using the browser)?

I lost my train of thought in my post above. What I meant to include was that, at least in the case of that honeycomb dial, the movement was Miyota (if I remember correctly), and I think the same was true for the other SLR-inspired piece.

The wandering point I was trying to make is that they could have just as easily used a reliable Chinese three hander, like a Seagull ST21, which might have made them more interesting to discuss here.

I'd be happily surprised to find out I was wrong, and that they are using Chinese mechanical movements more than I/we thought. But then I'd renew my question - why aren't they given more attention here, especially since they are apparently the best selling brand in the world's most populace country (something the guy at their booth also claimed)?

Anyhoo, I didn't mean to take the subforum off topic. I thought perhaps there might be interesting models from interesting brands being overlooked, and if so, my curious mind makes me wonder why, which leads me to pester strangers on the interwebs.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well Chris. these and others say Chinese auto.

If you go onto the 3D some show exhibition back too.

Cheers mate, Dave


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 2187626
> View attachment 2187634
> View attachment 2187642
> View attachment 2187650
> ...


Huh. Well, I for one (and some others?) stand corrected (maybe).

I just checked out both shops on my PC. I could swear the guy in Hong Kong told me they were using a Miyota movement in that one with the honeycomb dial, but on that watchshop link, it does indeed say it's a Chinese mechanical. I wonder if some of the info on the shopping sites isn't entirely accurate?

I kinda like the looks of the black one with the dive bezel, but I don't like PVD, it's only 50m WR, and I'm not certain about the bezel combining the normal 05-60 markers with N-E-S-W compass markers - no sir, I don't like it.

The black and silver dialed ones (1st and 3rd positions in your post) have a bit of HammyJazzyMaster feel to them, no?

So...what's wrong with these? For ~$200-~$300 and 40mm-42mm wide, they would seem to have at least some of the right stuff. Maybe someone could verify what movements are actually being used?

FWIW, seems like that Fine Watches o' China has the best prices on 'em, by a country mile.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

This brand indeed offers some nice products!
I like the first one that Chris posted (with Chinese automatic) and their dressed ones are nice too.
FYI I was briefly at the HK watch show, irrestible since I live there.
I must have missed Fiyta but will do another effort next year.

A movement brand hat made a good impression on me was Peacock. They also showed a few nice watches. It is not easy to find these online (googling pictures for peacock watch mainly shows kitsch horrors).

There was another company focusing on carbon and carbon reinforced cases, cool for tactical projects.

It was also obvious from the sterile samples that Fullswing makes Armida


----------



## BTK01 (Jun 23, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> Fine Watches of China | Quality Mens & Ladies Watches
> 
> This site advert keeps on comming up on wus. Not much choice but the vids. and catalogue links are worth a look.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I need to check the rules with regards to what we can say about commercial entities (but we do advertise on WUS, see ad down RH column of "Affordable watches" forum), but I work at Fine Watches of China and we are an authorised reseller of FIYTA watches based in Australia. FIYTA does have a great range of affordable watches with mechanical movements including both Japanese MIYOTA and Chinese origin. As an example the watches we carry that have the Hangzhou 6300 include GA8378.BBB, GA8458.BBB, GA8518.MWR, GA8512.WBW and LA8306.WWBD. Some also have FIYTA developed movements such as GA8602.WBW, WGA1008.BBB, and WGA1006.MWWD.

FIYTA, while not as well known outside of China as some of the primary Chinese movement manufacturers like Sea-Gull, they are huge in China and one of their top sellers domestically. Out of all the Chinese brands I have met FIYTA have one of the most ambitions international growth strategies and they are a very professional organisation. I think we will be seeing a lot more of them over the coming years.

While the majority of their mechanical movements are currently MIYOTA their strategy is to progressively introduce a greater percentage of in-house developed movements.

Regards,
BTK01


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> This brand indeed offers some nice products!
> I like the first one that Chris posted (with Chinese automatic) and their dressed ones are nice too.
> FYI I was briefly at the HK watch show, irrestible since I live there.
> I must have missed Fiyta but will do another effort next year.
> ...


Peacock appears to be the retail brand name for Liaoning.

For whatever it's worth, someone claiming that this or that factory makes this or that brand of watches makes me uneasy. You may be right, or it may be that the HK shop had a factory make samples for the brand, but the brand owner decided to work with another vendor, or maybe the HK shop was just able to get a case sample for their own use.

Regardless, it feels like I'm watching another person's dirty laundry get aired out, without their knowing it, because they're not the ones doing it. If it were my brand, I wouldn't appreciate it. I've had people tell me they know where my watches are made, and by who, and that they're using the same factory, etc. To me, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks they know. That information is proprietary to my business, and it's up to me whether or not I want to share it with anyone.

It's not like the automotive business, where there are only a few large brands, all using the same component vendors, and that information is generally public knowledge.

Think about it this way...if you worked for that company, what would your boss do if it was discovered you were giving away proprietary info on the web. Odds are you'd be fired, and possibly investigated for corporate espionage, maybe sued, etc.

Maybe it's a cultural difference, but to me it really seems like something that should not be done. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 2187626
> View attachment 2187634
> View attachment 2187642
> View attachment 2187650
> ...


That's more like it. I see a couple of credible alternatives to some well-loved models from Sea-Gull, Dixmont, etc.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. :-! I can see that Fiyta are likely to be seen more on this forum in future as the use of Chinese movements increases and their export market profile increases. I was surprised to discover that there is a Fiyta seller in Australia. Then again I live in Perth where we miss out on a lot of interesting stuff.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BTK01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to check the rules with regards to what we can say about commercial entities (but we do advertise on WUS, see ad down RH column of "Affordable watches" forum), but I work at Fine Watches of China and we are an authorised reseller of FIYTA watches based in Australia. FIYTA does have a great range of affordable watches with mechanical movements including both Japanese MIYOTA and Chinese origin. As an example the watches we carry that have the Hangzhou 6300 include GA8378.BBB, GA8458.BBB, GA8518.MWR, GA8512.WBW and LA8306.WWBD. Some also have FIYTA developed movements such as GA8602.WBW, WGA1008.BBB, and WGA1006.MWWD.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, I don't know if it's the same for all sponsors, or if it differs by ad size, placement, etc, but I do know that at least some sponsors have a certain amount of leeway with regards to posting commercial content. I would recommend checking with your ad rep within Vertical Scope.

I don't hang around the Chinese Mech Watch sub-forum very often, but I think I would hang around more if there was more diversity in discussion, including discussion of brands like Fiyta, which I find interesting.

I doubt the people who hang out here a lot will like having me around more, but that's their problem, eh?


----------



## BTK01 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah thanks docvail, I'll ping VerticalScope and ask them. I'm not that big on self promotion but to have some branding in my signature might be nice. I have picked up heaps of info over the last few years on the Chinese watch industry having been to a few China Watch & Clock fairs and local watch markets now and talked to many of the main brands (mainly on the contemporary era Chinese watch brands, although the VCM's fascinate me also) so I would like to start doing posts a whole lot more often in future.

We all love the vertically integrated _"manufacture"_ brands like Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Dixmont/Guangzhou and the Beijing Watch Factory etc, but there are also a few other exciting emerging watch brands coming out of China. We do not know their names now in the West but it will be a very different story in 10 or 15 years time. I have seen enough to know the Chinese people involved in their watch industry are very, very passionate about their craft and are highly driven people. The brands to watch, IMHO, in addition to those previously mentioned are FIYTA, Rossini, Ebohr and Tian Wang, but there are also a few others.

Some of these do use sourced movements like Japanese MIYOTA but I don't think there is anything wrong with that. In my option China is definitely an emerging powerhouse in horology (and I'm not talking about the el-cheapo end of the market) and their use of local Chinese movements will grow through time.

Yes it would be good to see some discussion going on for these brands as well. Let's all get behind their watch industry and give them some support and encouragement, that's what I say. As long as the discussion is around Chinese mechanicals, the subject of this sub-forum, I don't think anyone can complain.

Regards,


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Peacock appears to be the retail brand name for Liaoning.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, someone claiming that this or that factory makes this or that brand of watches makes me uneasy. You may be right, or it may be that the HK shop had a factory make samples for the brand, but the brand owner decided to work with another vendor, or maybe the HK shop was just able to get a case sample for their own use.
> 
> ...


Chris, in this specific case it has been mentioned several times on the forums and on review sites like ablogtowatch that Fullswing is the OEM manufacturing partner of a number of micro brands. So, it was not as if I was divulging something secret. I did pass by the Fullswing booth out of curiosity and indeed, the similarity of some samples with Armida models was striking. And this would be obvious to anyone who passed their booth. 
Anyway, no criticism to Armida or anyone else who uses Fullswing was implied. We know by now that you can get very nice OEM results from China, like your products.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Chris, in this specific case it has been mentioned several times on the forums and on review sites like ablogtowatch that Fullswing is the OEM manufacturing partner of a number of micro brands. So, it was not as if I was divulging something secret. I did pass by the Fullswing booth out of curiosity and indeed, the similarity of some samples with Armida models was striking. And this would be obvious to anyone who passed their booth.
> Anyway, no criticism to Armida or anyone else who uses Fullswing was implied. We know by now that you can get very nice OEM results from China, like your products.


You may have missed my point. You're free to think and do as you please, but there's a big difference between a blog saying that a shop in HK makes watches for some micro-brands, and you taking it upon yourself to disclose that a particular shop makes watches for a specific brand.

One, you don't know that for certain. Two, if the shop did make watches for that brand, they shouldn't have them out on display, certainly not where the brand's competitors or customers can see them. Three, it's not your place to disclose the information, regardless of whether or not it's correct.

It's got nothing to do with quality, or the point of origin. I wouldn't appreciate it if my factory had my watches on display for all to see, and I wouldn't appreciate it if someone who saw them went around telling people about it publicly. You said the samples were sterile. They're sterile for a reason.

This is part of the reason the main hall is closed to the public, and they have a separate salon section, set away from the main hall, which is open to the public. If I recall, you said you made up a business name in order to get into the industry-only section of the trade show, right?



MrDagon007 said:


> Yes even on saturday it is trade only so I quickly invented my own brand during registration  Anyway I needed to drop by Thomas to pick up my 1963


That's dishonest in itself, but forgivable if you can maintain some discretion about what you saw, where you saw it, and whose name was on it. But if you lied to get into the trade show, then go around disclosing information which may be harmful to other people's livelihoods, that's not a very honorable thing to do, and yes, I think it's wrong, and it makes me uneasy to see you do it, repeatedly:



MrDagon007 said:


> Living in Hong Kong, I was able to visit today (I am a private amateur, not a pro). Mainly a truly endless supply of ugly OEM watches in Hall 1, with here and there something interesting, such as movement maker Peacock, or elsewhere carbon reinforced cases which look rather cool. _*Also it was obvious from the samples of Fullswing that they make the Armida watches*_  but good that I saw them, I know know how nice some of them look in real. I picked up a 42mm 1963 from Thomas who had put it aside for me. Lovely! And he showed me the tourbillon he made for the chinese subforum, elegant and more tasteful than most of the bling tourbillons elsewhere.
> In hall3FG mainly brands looking for distributors. Seagull look quite classy in real life. German brand Elysee had nicer models than most. Also a few good sights at Singapore value brand Aries Gold. I have a quartz chrono by them from when I lived in Singapore for a while. Quite ok products with often good design.
> And also on this floor an enormous hall with industrial partners from china, also boxes, straps erc there - by then I was getting oversaturated so I left.


I don't know the owners of Armida watches, but they're human beings, very likely working hard to keep their business going, and competitive. What purpose does it serve for you, someone outside their business, to go out of your way to discuss their operations, as if they were an open book?

And what's with the smiley faces every time you do it, or tell us about how you made up a name to sneak in? I don't get why you find it funny to mention Armida that way.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris, I should have been more precise. Ablogtowatch explicitely stated that fullswing makes armida in a review, in 2012 already.and it was mentioned here and there as well.
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/armida-a2-watch-review/
Proper / not proper: no harmful intent but rather a curiosity that many afficionados share. For who did squale make cases? Who makes porsche watches? Who is the oem of steinhart and do they offer their own brand watches? I think I have another fullswing made microwatch considering the packaging and where it was shipped from (i will not write the name, to keep everyone happy), and based on that quality I would not hesitate to buy something oem'd by them again, it is that kind of curiosity, nothing else.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Not all of these use a Chinese movement though. Looking at the display backs, most of the watches that say "Chinese movement" in the description are actually using Japanese Miyota movements. I did spot a few of them that look like they use a Chinese ETA clone, for example the watch with the rotating bezel you show in your post. Seems like the description is a bit off for some of these.

I'd prefer the hacking Chinese movement myself, but a Miyota is by no means a deal breaker.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I do esp like the one with the sporty perforated dial. A cool, original look.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Really nice, saw them in beijing & was impressed.


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

This absence of this brand in the discussion is indeed surprising. They are of all the brands in China, the most European designed ones. Aside of their classic Aeronautics series they developed a very nice mechanical collection. From elegant to sporty and very affordable. Two of their watches do have a Red Dot Award. Their service is great etc. 
On their facebook site is shown, that they sponsor a driver in the Radical Racing Series in Europe. I added Fiyta to my shop as I like the lean design, they are easy to do business with and the development ahead is dynamic and promising.

We just added various new designs to the shop from 159,- to 499,- €. I want to highlight the new Chronograph, as I have not seen such a fully equiped Titanium Chronograph with Titanium strap, super anti glare sapphire glass, magnetic shielding and a screwed crown for such a low price (499 €) from any other brand.

I attached some photos:

FIYTA Extreme GA8540.BBB, FIYTA Extreme WGA8448.BBB









FIYTA Extreme WGA8452.BBB, FIYTA Classic WGA1002.WBB








FIYTA Photographer GA8476.WWB, FIYTA Classic GA8426.MWR








FIYTA Classic DGA0008.WWB









Kind regards,
Robert


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Their new ones that Robert posted are very nice. The Ti chrono at 500 euro is indeed a good price.
I also like that they have character.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> But if you lied to get into the trade show, then go around disclosing information which may be harmful to other people's livelihoods, that's not a very honorable thing to do, and yes, I think it's wrong, and it makes me uneasy to see you do it, repeatedly


You may not like it, but it is in the interest of the watch buying public to know such "trade secrets".

I for example feel uneasy when microbrands are not disclosing who produces their watches, and I think it's wrong not to disclose such information. But I know they are not obliged to do so and can understand why they are secretive.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> You may not like it, but it is in the interest of the watch buying public to know such "trade secrets".
> 
> I for example feel uneasy when microbrands are not disclosing who produces their watches, and I think it's wrong not to disclose such information. But I know they are not obliged to do so and can understand why they are secretive.


I don't like it. I don't think it's in the public's best interest, in fact I think it runs counter to their interests, and you couldn't be more wrong about it.

No matter what business you're in, you wouldn't want one of your customers going around telling other customers and your competitors who your primary vendors are. If I put the work into developing a vendor relationship, or build some "secret sauce" in my business, then a customer goes and discloses that openly, it gives my competitors an unfair advantage, puts me in a worse position with my customers, and removes my incentive to put the work into finding those relationships or creating that "secret sauce". Why should I bother putting that work in if some loose-lipped customer is just going to negate the results and remove the advantage I worked hard to gain? If businesses stop trying to improve, you get stagnation in product quality and price, which is BAD for the market.

It's like going to a bachelor party for some guy you barely know, taking a bunch of pictures, then showing them to the bride's family at the wedding. Not cool, bro.

But then, your history on the forum shows you love to take the troll view on any and all topics, so I'm sure you'll come up with some convoluted argument to support your position. When you reveal your real name, the business you work for, your customer list, your vendor list, and all your costs, I MIGHT believe your sincerity. Until then, you're just trolling.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

I quite like their designs especially the Space watch and its derivatives which I love. But I can't get behind their branding. How do you even pronounce Fiyta? Plus, I really can't stand that font they use for their logo that greatly reminds me of Times New Roman. 

I have the same gripe with Seagull, but at least I can read the name (and it's cheaper). And I only bought a Beijing because they stopped using the English "Beijing watch" logo with this horrific font and switched over to a stylized "北京". 

Thus for a simple affordable dress watch where the logo is very prominent, I just can't see myself getting a Fiyta. I'd overlook it for more sophisticated probably, but those are quite pricey and I wouldn't know where I could take it in reliably for service and repair. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> No matter what business you're in,.


 Of course any business would like to be as secretive as possible about it's conducts. You obviously don't understand (or rather, don't want to admit) what is in the interest of the consumer. Luckily we do have some laws that protect consumers and prevent companies to do everything they think is in their best interest.

It is in my interest as a consumer to know what movement is in the watch, where is the watch produced, what are the production costs, the dealer margins, how many watches are returned because of malfunction ... And I can go on with information that are clearly in the interest of the public and which most companies will try as hard as possible to hide.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it depends on how much work the micro brand is putting in their designs as well. In the case of Armida, they pretty much just use the stock Fullswing watch designs with a slightly modified dial. Since Fullswing is known to be a decent quality manufacturer, a lot of these brands tend to use the fact that they are made by Fullswing as a sign of quality instead of hiding it. With these generic designs, it's not that difficult to guess who's making them. These watches are made to a budget and with more than a dozen brands sharing the same cases and often even bezels it's pretty easy to see what's going on. These "catalog brands" are often very open about their manufacturer, no point in hiding the obvious anyway. Prices are also very similar, so you can just pick the watch you like best based on the slight differences between them. I have nothing against these "catalog brands" except when they start rambling about "inspired designs" and "unique watches". 

For people that put a whole lot more effort in their designs like you and for example Melbourne watch co, I can understand that the relationship between designer/owner and manufacturer is very different from the "catalog brands". You're not just phoning in an order for "amount X of design Y" but working together to create a compromise between what you envision and what they can build. I also don't see what the consumer would gain from this kind of information, but I can see how competitors could benefit from knowing your manufacturer. 

Divulging a manufacturer is mostly "not done", no matter the business. Try emailing BMW, Mercedes, Toyota, VW or Chevrolet and asking them who builds the parts for their cars and who handles final assembly (not always done by the brand in question). I very much doubt they'll give you an answer. Email any Swiss watch company and you'll get the same result.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> Of course any business would like to be as secretive as possible about it's conducts. You obviously don't understand (or rather, don't want to admit) what is in the interest of the consumer. Luckily we do have some laws that protect consumers and prevent companies to do everything they think is in their best interest.
> 
> It is in my interest as a consumer to know what movement is in the watch, where is the watch produced, what are the production costs, the dealer margins, how many watches are returned because of malfunction ... And I can go on with information that are clearly in the interest of the public and which most companies will try as hard as possible to hide.


Without a very good background and extensive knowledge about what you are buying, a lot of that information would be useless. Now tell me, how many buyers would be knowledgeable enough about what they are purchasing to actually make use of that extra information?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldheritage said:


> Try emailing BMW, Mercedes, Toyota, VW or Chevrolet and asking them who builds the parts for their cars and who handles final assembly (not always done by the brand in question). I very much doubt they'll give you an answer. Email any Swiss watch company and you'll get the same result.


For sure. But that doesn't mean such an information is not in the interest of the consumer. The more info you have, the more informed can be your decisions or choices.

Many watch companies are only disclosing which movement is in the watch because it's next to impossible to hide such an information. And in case they use ETA movements they usually don't disclose which grade of the movements they use (unless it happens to be COSC or Top).


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> For sure. But that doesn't mean such an information is not in the interest of the consumer. The more info you have, the more informed can be your decisions or choices.
> 
> Many watch companies are only disclosing which movement is in the watch because it's next to impossible to hide such an information. And in case they use ETA movements they usually don't disclose which grade of the movements they use (unless it happens to be COSC or Top).


When emailing a brand to ask what grade of movement they are using I have always received an answer, to the point where Mido even detailed which specific parts they upgrade outside of the grade they use. I wonder though, of all the people that are buying these watches how many would correctly understand that information? Even when speaking with fellow watch collectors I am more often than not surprised at how little they know about the technical side of watch movements and how little interest they have in it's intricacies...


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldheritage said:


> Without a very good background and extensive knowledge about what you are buying, a lot of that information would be useless. Now tell me, how many buyers would be knowledgeable enough about what they are purchasing to actually make use of that extra information?


How many buyers know what is E-300, or E-621, or any other E code? And yet the companies are obliged by law (at least in the EU) to tell us what are they putting in the food we eat.

If I don't know about the grades of ETA movements, the information that in the watch is standard grade will not do me any harm. If I do know about the grades, I can perhaps decide that it's better to buy a $1000 watch with elabore grade, than a $1500 watch with standard grade ETA under the hood.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> How many buyers know what is E-300, or E-621, or any other E code? And yet the companies are obliged by law (at least in the EU) to tell us what are they putting in the food we eat.
> 
> If I don't know about the grades of ETA movements, the information that in the watch is standard grade will not do me any harm. If I do know about the grades, I can perhaps decide that it's better to buy a $1000 watch with elabore grade, than a $1500 watch with standard grade ETA under the hood.


Don't get me started on those rules, because that is exactly what I mean. People are getting scared by E-numbers even if it's just caramel used as a colouring agent. I'm a food engineer, so those E-numbers make sense to me as I know what they are. The average consumer has no idea and either doesn't care about the numbers or doesn't understand it and doesn't understand that they are not always optional but needed to keep food safe. I'm not against manufacturers putting all the ingredients on food, quite the opposite. But the value of that information for the average consumer is pretty limited IMHO. The rules about food additives in the EU are plenty rigid as it is, but people are getting the impression that E-numbers are bad and that the companies don't care about it.

About your watch example: Yes, knowing the movement grade can be useful. But in the end, you're not buying a watch solely for the movement. Like I said, in my personal experience most of the watch collectors I know don't care so I can only imagine how much the average watch buyer would care. Besides, tighter regulation by the manufacturer could make the elabore vs standard debate a lot more complicated so that elabore isn't always better.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldheritage said:


> About your watch example: Yes, knowing the movement grade can be useful. But in the end, you're not buying a watch solely for the movement.


And the grade of the movement (or brand of the movement) is not the only criterium I use, but the more info I get, the more informed my choice can be.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> And the grade of the movement (or brand of the movement) is not the only criterium I use, but the more info I get, the more informed my choice can be.


To a degree I agree, but how would knowing in which country the watch was made, which factory assembled it or where the parts were made help you? What would that tell you? Would that tell you anything about the quality of the watch? Do you know enough about watch assembly and watch manufacturers to use that information to your advantage?

P.S.: sorry for going so far off topic, but it's an interesting discussion IMHO.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldheritage said:


> To a degree I agree, but how would knowing in which country the watch was made, which factory assembled it or where the parts were made help you? What would that tell you? Would that tell you anything about the quality of the watch? Do you know enough about watch assembly and watch manufacturers to use that information to your advantage?


It doesn't really matter if I know enough. Nobody can deny that there are differences in the quality between individual manufacturers and because of that it's better to know who produces the watch than not to know that. Doc obviously thinks it's better for the consumers to not know, but if he really thinks that, he is just deluding himself.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> It doesn't really matter if I know enough. Nobody can deny that there are differences in the quality between individual manufacturers and because of that it's better to know who produces the watch than not to know that. Doc obviously thinks it's better for the consumers to not know, but if he really thinks that, he is just deluding himself.


But if you can't use the information but the competition can, he'd be a total fool to tell you. Business is not all about the consumer, it's also about staying ahead of the competition and making money. Often, in smaller industries like this one, networking is very important. If you have found a good partner that you can work with you're not going to help competitors find him as well, that would be pretty bad for your business...

Besides, a certain manufacturer does not guarantee a certain quality level. After all, every manufacturer has better and worse products.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldheritage said:


> But if you can't use the information but the competition can, he'd be a total fool to tell you...


He doesn't know if I can or cannot use the information. And the competition that is not able to figure out who produces his watches is not really a competition.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Chris, I should have been more precise. Ablogtowatch explicitely stated that fullswing makes armida in a review, in 2012 already.and it was mentioned here and there as well.
> Armida A2 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> Proper / not proper: no harmful intent but rather a curiosity that many afficionados share. For who did squale make cases? Who makes porsche watches? Who is the oem of steinhart and do they offer their own brand watches? I think I have another fullswing made microwatch considering the packaging and where it was shipped from (i will not write the name, to keep everyone happy), and based on that quality I would not hesitate to buy something oem'd by them again, it is that kind of curiosity, nothing else.


For whatever it's worth, I did not realize the specific info was already disclosed publicly. Why Armida would volunteer that info, I can only speculate, but in my view it's a poor business decision. Whatever their reason, rest assured it was for their own benefit, not their customers'.

Please understand that my point was not just specifically about this one piece of info, it was about using common sense and discretion when discussing other people's businesses.

I know two local restaurant owners, direct competitors. One owner, like many owners, proudly states "we use Amoroso rolls" because many locals know Amoroso is a good bakery which makes good rolls. Some would argue that without that roll, the sandwich isn't worth eating.

The other owner has a secret recipe for wing sauce, and his wings are awesome. I've tried to guess what's in it, many times, but he remains tight-lipped about it, and well he should. If he were to confirm my suspicions, then I went around telling people about it, he'd rightfully be upset.

So...in one case, if I say Billy uses Amoroso rolls, it's no big deal, because he's already disclosed that info openly, and it's good for his business. If I say the secret ingredient in Dean's wing sauce is ginger, I'm a jerk (it isn't ginger, BTW).

In this case, as I said, I wasn't aware the info was disclosed publicly already. I'm assuming Armida volunteered that info. If they didn't then it was wrong for ABTW to disclose it the way they did.

I'm all for companies disclosing certain things the consumer ought to know before purchasing. In the case of watches, of course you want to know what components are used, and the general point of origin. That's fine. But demanding to know which factory makes my watches, or any other brand's watches is just wrong. It's the difference between saying Vail Builders uses marble from Italy and saying Vail Builders uses marble from the Penetto quarry, north of Rome. It's up to me to disclose that, if I choose to do so. It's not right for someone outside my business to take it upon themselves to disclose that info, which could damage my business.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gentlemen, as I explained to Chris earlier in the thread, in the case of Armida I had read about their manufacturing partner more than a year before I went to the trade show, and with that in mind I was curious to see the samples in the fullswing booth (which I might have passed otherwise as there were so very many exhibitors).
I am interested in knowing more details about these products, I have an engineering background after all. Like indeed, who manufacturers for X, do they have their own brand etc? I don't find that an unhealthy interest. Mind, I do appreciate that Chris as a brand owner prefers not to divulge any of this. But as a consumer, I am interested in the details. Another example would be getting more knowledge about the Soprod A10 movement. It was first hyped as a from the ground up Swiss design, in the end it turns out to be a Seiko design. What is not known how much of it is actually truly made in Switzerland. I do not need to know such details to appreciate a watch with the movement, but I do find this background info interesting in how it pops the swiss marketing balloon.
Anyway, visiting such a trade show learns that the technical complexity of having a micro brand can be limited, with many chinese & hongkongese OEM partners that are eager to get your business. "These are base designs, everything can be customised for an order of 100 units" - can be sufficient if your own limited design requirements fit that business model. And other OEMs can for a price go much further if you design from scratch. Of course even when there is little engineering to be done, this still leaves the very important and difficult marketing and communication job to the micro brand.
I do wonder how next year's show will be. I predict that the launch of the Apple watch will shake up the industry. It and competing similar devices will get much commercial traction throughout 2015, typical of course to a larger audience than WIS. It wouldn't surprise me to see on next year's show OEMs proposing a customisable Google phone based smart watch "heart". We do live in interesting times.

Edit: thanks Chris for your comparisons in the reply just above mine.

To go back to Fiyta, I do love the above samples - original, characterful designs, yet I agree with a comment in the thread that the obscure sounding brand name doesn't really help. It may need longer exposure so we get used to it.
I do these days live in watch paradise Hong Kong, yet the chinese brands are not common.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> marble from Italy and saying Vail Builders uses marble from the Penetto quarry, north of Rome. It's up to me to disclose that, if I choose to do so. It's not right for someone outside my business to take it upon themselves to disclose that info, which could damage my business.


You are very wrong. You can call it investigative journalism, if you want, but it is in the interest of the buying public to know from which Italian quarry comes the marble. Not all of them are so good or famous as the Carrara. You can try to hide the source of your marble, but you cannot blame the public for wanting to know where it comes from, or prevent the disclosure of such information - provided it is discovered using legitimate means.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm all for companies disclosing certain things the consumer ought to know before purchasing. In the case of watches, of course you want to know what components are used, and the *general point of origin*. That's fine. But demanding to know *which factory* makes my watches, or any other brand's watches is just wrong.


In fact the general point of origin can be completely useless information. Made in China - it can be crap, or excellent product, or anything in between. It tells you nothing usefull (unless you hate communists or refuse to buy Chinese products on some other grounds). On the other hand the information about the factory can be much more usefull. If I buy a Beijing or a Seagull watch, I know where it was made and can make some informed decisions regarding expected quality. In case of some new or unknown microbrand "Made in China" tells me nothing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We'll have to agree to disagree, Okapi. Or not, I guess, since you don't seem capable of agreeing about much of anything. I'm done arguing with you either way, since, as predicted, you've taken a convoluted logic approach to supporting your position, despite any and all reason to the contrary. I don't argue with people who prove themselves completely unreasonable.

I take it you're declining the invitation to disclose your real name, company you work for, primary vendors, prices, customer lists, etc? Not surprised. Apparently it's not in YOUR customers' best interests to know everything about YOUR business. It's only good for them to know that which you deem they ought to know about MY business.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> I take it you're declining the invitation to disclose your real name, company you work for, primary vendors, prices, customer lists, etc? Not surprised. Apparently it's not in YOUR customers' best interests to know everything about YOUR business. It's only good for them to know that which you deem they ought to know about MY business.


I never said you have do disclose those information voluntarily. I also didn't think you have to be happy about it if somebody else discovered the source of your watches and publish the info online. I'm just saying that such an information is in the interest of consumers. Interests of consumers and interests of companies are often in collision. And if there is anybody unreasonable here it's you, refusing to admit that such an information is in the interest of the public and that it's completely OK for a journalist to publish it.



> Apparently it's not in YOUR customers' best interests to know everything about YOUR business.


LOL I wonder if you really think what you are saying? It's in MY best interest, not in the best interest of my customers. I can completely understand that all your decisions are in the best interest of YOUR business but don't try to convince us that they are all in the best interests of your customers, because nobody will believe you.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

FCW1 said:


> This absence of this brand in the discussion is indeed surprising. They are of all the brands in China, the most European designed ones. Aside of their classic Aeronautics series they developed a very nice mechanical collection. From elegant to sporty and very affordable. Two of their watches do have a Red Dot Award. Their service is great etc.
> On their facebook site is shown, that they sponsor a driver in the Radical Racing Series in Europe. I added Fiyta to my shop as I like the lean design, they are easy to do business with and the development ahead is dynamic and promising.
> 
> We just added various new designs to the shop from 159,- to 499,- €. I want to highlight the new Chronograph, as I have not seen such a fully equiped Titanium Chronograph with Titanium strap, super anti glare sapphire glass, magnetic shielding and a screwed crown for such a low price (499 €) from any other brand.
> ...


Robert do you know what movement is in the above watch and its WR? I really like the look of that watch and I'm sure I won't see it on too many wrists in my neighborhood! ;-)


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Fiyta has caught my eye recently, but I'm still drawn to Sea-Gulls, Beijings, and Shanghais. Many of those companies' watches have styles tied to their heritage, having inherited some VCM aesthetics. 

In contrast, aside from the space watch, most of Fiyta watches look like they could have been designed by any other modern watch company. Without differentiation, no real in-house movements, and at rather high prices (the least expensive one I saw online is > $300), they're not as alluring to me. Maybe once they've established a unique aesthetic, I'd check them out more.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

spacetimefabric said:


> ...most of Fiyta watches look like they could have been designed by any other modern watch company...


I did see on their site a few years ago a tourbillon model of theirs which looked like a gold-plated skeltonised DAT cassette for the wrist.... :-d


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Really like some of the designs from Fiyta, especially their chronographs. In fact, I just ordered one of these last night:
















The case design is what got me, plus I was looking for a decent quality quartz-chrono. The space watch is also really cool, but a little out of my price range for now.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

FCW1 said:


> This absence of this brand in the discussion is indeed surprising. They are of all the brands in China, the most European designed ones. Aside of their classic Aeronautics series they developed a very nice mechanical collection. From elegant to sporty and very affordable. Two of their watches do have a Red Dot Award. Their service is great etc.
> On their facebook site is shown, that they sponsor a driver in the Radical Racing Series in Europe. I added Fiyta to my shop as I like the lean design, they are easy to do business with and the development ahead is dynamic and promising.
> 
> We just added various new designs to the shop from 159,- to 499,- €. I want to highlight the new Chronograph, as I have not seen such a fully equiped Titanium Chronograph with Titanium strap, super anti glare sapphire glass, magnetic shielding and a screwed crown for such a low price (499 €) from any other brand.
> ...





NWP627 said:


> Robert do you know what movement is in the above watch and its WR? I really like the look of that watch and I'm sure I won't see it on too many wrists in my neighborhood! ;-)


From the info on Robert's site, the WR is 50m but screw down crown.
As to the movement, I too would be very interested to know.

Which sort of proves Okapi001 theory, since without knowing that I'll almost certainly will NOT buy. Whereas if I know... well there's a significant chance that I do!
There's been quite a few studies showing that contrary to business managers' intuitions, the disclosure of information ("trade secrets" ?) and the foregoing of patents is actually GOOD for business...
But there's no way we'll prove that right now. It's just that in the long run businesses that give to their customers the information they want have better chances of success!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pakz said:


> From the info on Robert's site, the WR is 50m but screw down crown.
> As to the movement, I too would be very interested to know.
> 
> Which sort of proves Okapi001 theory, since without knowing that I'll almost certainly will NOT buy. Whereas if I know... well there's a significant chance that I do!
> ...


I asked about WR because although the site says 50m the back of the watch says 100m? Which is correct?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NWP627 said:


> I asked about WR because although the site says 50m the back of the watch says 100m? Which is correct?


Good point.
With a back saying 10ATM and a screw down crown, I'd be inclined to say 100m.... But maybe I'm just biased by my desires ;-)

Sort of confirmed by:
http://www.timelive.cn/fiyta/18438/
They say 100m too...


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I will disclose more details on the movement, I am just waiting for some info from Fiyta. The water restistance is 100m if it is written on the back. 
Thanks for the discussion and making us aware of the water resistance topic. 

Robert


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Do I get some sort of commission on sales for starting this thread?

(j/k)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

FCW1 said:


> I will disclose more details on the movement, I am just waiting for some info from Fiyta. The water restistance is 100m if it is written on the back.
> Thanks for the discussion and making us aware of the water resistance topic.
> 
> Robert


Since the chrono pushers are not screw down, personally I would never swim with it. The 100m gives me some reassurance if I'd accidently drop it in the sink, but I would not try my luck.

Anyway, if the movement is not fragile (I enjoy the 1963 chrono of which the movement is said to be fragile, luckily no issues yet), then it is an attractive quality/price. Mind, for similar or lower money you can find Invicta chronos (yes, yes...) with the Seiko NE78 mechanical chrono which I bet will be very reliable !

I find this one at 165 euro an interesting alternative to typically suggested Orients. Saffire glass as well. Somewhat Explorer-ish, but really its own thing:









But this one is probably my favourite one. High tech sporty, nice detailing. Steinhart-level pricing but not an homage of anything that I know of. If I didn't have too many watches already (a collection reduction process is required), I might have been tempted:


----------



## BTK01 (Jun 23, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Really like some of the designs from Fiyta, especially their chronographs. In fact, I just ordered one of these last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nice watch GuessWho, wonder where he got it from

Hey docvail, thanks for the tip with the signature..see my new one .

As for the commission, if you can make it over to Aussie I'll buy you a beer anytime. 

For what it is worth from my experience the major Chinese brands are only too happy to provide details of the moments they use and other specs. We provide over 30 specs on each watch under our "Additional Information" section in the product info page, including the movement and as much of its specs as we can verify. Mechanicals we typically aim to provide Movement Type, Calibre, Jewels, if its Hack-able (Stop Seconds function), Manual Wind-able, Power Reserve, Beats per Hour (BPH), and Accuracy Range - assuming we can verify them all.

But I do agree if brands choose to protect their IP such as OEM manufacturer or movement type I think this should be respected IMHO.


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

FCW1 said:


> I will disclose more details on the movement, I am just waiting for some info from Fiyta. The water restistance is 100m if it is written on the back.
> Thanks for the discussion and making us aware of the water resistance topic.
> 
> Robert


 I attach herewith the information you are requesting. Basically the GA8540.BBB have exactly the same movement than the Space watch collection:
Movement: FIYTA automatic Chronograph movement 
Number of Jewels: 30
Frequency: 28.800 VpH
Power Reserve: 45 hours
Feature: magnetic resistance 16.000 A/M


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

FCW1 said:


> I attach herewith the information you are requesting. Basically the GA8540.BBB have exactly the same movement than the Space watch collection:
> Movement: FIYTA automatic Chronograph movement
> Number of Jewels: 30
> Frequency: 28.800 VpH
> ...


Hum... Smells good...
I wonder if I'll buy it for Xmas or just after the holidays (that's about the only debate I still have with myself on that topic ;-))


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I've decided....

And just ordered one right now! (The titanium/black auto chrono...)

I'll sure let you know as soon as I get it (shouldn't be too long, as France and Germany are neighbours... )


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Well, I've decided....
> 
> And just ordered one right now! (The titanium/black auto chrono...)
> 
> I'll sure let you know as soon as I get it (shouldn't be too long, as France and Germany are neighbours... )


Looking forward to your review and wrist shots :-!


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm curious, what's the Fiyta F3 movement? Is it an in-house ETA clone? Or is it a Shanghai/Hangzhou movement which has been decorated in-house?
Thanks


----------



## BTK01 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fandegrue said:


> I'm curious, what's the Fiyta F3 movement? Is it an in-house ETA clone? Or is it a Shanghai/Hangzhou movement which has been decorated in-house?
> Thanks


Hi, the specs on the FIYTA F3 that I can tell you at the moment are the it runs a BPH of 28,800, it hacks (stop seconds function) and that it can be manually wound. We have requested other information from FIYTA on jewel counts, power reserve and expected accuracy range (24 hours) etc. so will let you know as soon as we hear.

On the Witschi machine it runs real nice. The movement carries some decoration but at the price range it sits in it would be machine decorated I highly suspect.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Baguette (Dec 5, 2014)

NWP627 said:


> Robert do you know what movement is in the above watch and its WR? I really like the look of that watch and I'm sure I won't see it on too many wrists in my neighborhood! ;-)


I'm interested too but it looks almost Victorinox-esque, no?


----------



## Baguette (Dec 5, 2014)

NWP627 said:


> Looking forward to your review and wrist shots :-!


Agreed- I can't wait to see it in the flesh. This brand has piqued my interest.


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

BTK01 said:


> Hi, the specs on the FIYTA F3 that I can tell you at the moment are the it runs a BPH of 28,800, it hacks (stop seconds function) and that it can be manually wound. We have requested other information from FIYTA on jewel counts, power reserve and expected accuracy range (24 hours) etc. so will let you know as soon as we hear.
> 
> On the Witschi machine it runs real nice. The movement carries some decoration but at the price range it sits in it would be machine decorated I highly suspect.
> 
> ...


Thank you Wayne!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Baguette said:


> I'm interested too but it looks almost Victorinox-esque, no?


I don't know the Victorinox range all that well, but I fail to see the similarity with what models I know... :think: 
It's looks are in line with those of the three hands version, which in turn has some vague resemblance to the Citizen Signature Grand Touring (save for the crown protection thingy).
That's really the only thing I see.

Apparently, from what I manage to translate from the FIYTA site, that line called the "flight series" which includes this chrono, another chrono without the black treatment and with a slightly different dial and the three hands model were made for/dedicated to the jet pilots of the aircraft carrier of the Chinese Navy. Hence the design of the back, with a jet taking off from what could be perceived to be the deck of such ship.

I'll sure take plenty of pics and make a detailed presentation once I get my watch. It's crossed the Germany/France border recently and I expect I'll have it on the 11th... or even tomorrow, if I'm lucky ;-)


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Curious about your experience, esp. the long term experience. The price is attractive for a good looking mechanical chrono, if it works reliably on the longer term, otherwise you'd be better off with a 3 hand Steinhart for the same price !


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting thread, new brand to me. I will keep an eye out for them during my upcoming trip. Time to do some research!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got it this morning... Very nice looking beast of a watch, good fit and finish, very light titanium.
Only thing, it seems not too well regulated... we'll see later how time keeping really goes after a few days...


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Are there any pics of the (chrono) movement?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Okapi001 said:


> Are there any pics of the (chrono) movement?


Sadly, their won't be any from me anytime soon... 
I've looked at the watch back since it was too slow for my liking (lost 20 odd seconds since this morning) and one of the four allen screws holding the back seem to be all ....ed up... So I can't open the watch to regulate myself. I'll try to see if my watchmaker has means of still opening and regulating the watch, and possibly replace the screw or something.

If that's the case, then, maybe, I'll be able to show pics of that movement.

In the mean time... pics of the watch coming very soon...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

OK pics...
The thing is beautiful. Pity that it's a poor time keeper and that this one screw prevents me from tackling the problem easily...









the back....


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pakz said:


> OK pics...
> The thing is beautiful. Pity that it's a poor time keeper and that this one screw prevents me from tackling the problem easily...
> 
> the back....


Pakz did you receive a "hex" tool to work on the back with the watch?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NWP627 said:


> Pakz did you receive a "hex" tool to work on the back with the watch?


Nope...
I think I have the right size in a set of "precision screwdrivers" thinggy I have... I haven't really checked since the one rounded/scratched one screw just will prevent the back to be removed even if I hand the tool for the others...

If you're interested, I'll check and see if I do have an allen bit of corresponding size in my set, and report what that size is.

By the way, there's a nice hair you see in the pic... depending on the angle, that watch can pull some mightily when you put it on/take it off (no probs while on the wrist, though).


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pakz said:


> If you're interested, I'll check and see if I do have an allen bit of corresponding size in my set, and report what that size is.


Thank you for the quick response, I was just curious to see if they included the tool. Does it use the same tool to change the bracelet?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NWP627 said:


> Thank you for the quick response, I was just curious to see if they included the tool. Does it use the same tool to change the bracelet?


Nope, the bracelet is standard pin/collar fare. Or better said, MM300 style pin and collar. It's a reversible pin and a large collar in the middle of the next link. 
Your classic screwing pin pusher will have a hard time getting the pin all the way out. You'll need a "pin and hammer" approach, but it's not too hard.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Nope, the bracelet is standard pin/collar fare. Or better said, MM300 style pin and collar. It's a reversible pin and a large collar in the middle of the next link.
> Your classic screwing pin pusher will have a hard time getting the pin all the way out. You'll need a "pin and hammer" approach, but it's not too hard.


Again, thank you for the quick response.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

FYI I saw this one in the shop here in Hong Kong. I loved it on pictures, but it looks far less expensive in reality, it looks ok, but not really better than a fashion watch. I loved the technical approach mor eon the picture:


----------



## FCW1 (Jun 15, 2014)

we sold some of them and people were extremely happy because it looks special, nice, sporty and well made. The honeycomb dial is transparent and unique. Also the case and strap in all black makes the watch an eye catcher. But as always it a matter of personal preference and taste.

Robert


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reviving the thread for a "longer term" report on my FIYTA titanium chrono...


So it's been with me for about one year. I've worn it 3 or 4 times since then (about 1 week each time, as I do with most of my watches). So far I've got only one real gripe with that watch: the lume. Sure that brown/vintagy colour in daylight is a great match for the black DLC'd titanium and the red accents on the dial, but it's really weak in brightness and lasts for a very short time. The hands being worse than the indices. With that said, that big lump of titanium is very easy to wear and doesn't really wear as big as the 45mm diameter and the 16mm thickness sort of hint. The bracelet continuously melts with the case and wraps around the wrist making it easy to wear.

The DLC coating is great, and indeed very solid. I didn't have any major impacts but the day to day life normally generates swirls and scratches, particularly on titanium: I can't see any on my watch to this day. The fit and finish, the angles, the alternating of brushed and polished surfaces is nothing short of exceptional for the price. The dial is also flawlessly done with a very interesting "orange peal" sort of back texture and very sharp paint job, sub dials are also very sharply done.

The sapphire crystal is flat (which I find a bit less pleasing to the eyes) but has a very good inside coating of AR and often it looks like there's no crystal at all.

Time keeping is rather good without being COSC like, at about +6-7s a day. The chrono works fine, just a tad hard to start but is getting a bit smoother now.

So overall, after a two back and forth exchanges with FineChineseWatches to get a working watch, I'm really pleased with the value: who else can propose a full titanium watch with good DLC coating and nice fit and finish, with an automatic chronograph, at that price??? Not many, I guess...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am interested in this Fiyta. It has a very practical and interesting concept.

It is design in a way, without facing directly into the watch face alone , can tell time by just looking into the polycarbonate crystal side which will indicate the time too. Therefore without the need to twist the wrist , you still can tell time when your hands are on desk. 
If the marker are all luminous, this watch will be a big winner.


----------

